# Fur???



## sc00ter4900 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello I was wondering where you go to get info on what to do with the fur? Im sure it must stink after awile? what do you do? Im new to this but interested in the whole thing. Im still researching before I go all out . Thanks Scotty


----------



## tleventer (Jan 18, 2010)

We're planning on making a blanket first and then seeing wht comes up.  Right now, because we're tanning our own and it takes not only room but appropriate temps to do, all our furs go into the freezer to wait tilt he time is right.


----------



## anthonyjames (Jan 18, 2010)

I have found someone to purchase them from me.  2 times a month he comes and takes everything.  I salt them for him and that is about it.  He pays $5 per fur.  Normally leaves with 20 - 30 at a crack.

Can't complain with that.


----------



## houndit (Jan 26, 2010)

I tanned some once.  I used a solution of 1 gallon of water, 1 pound of salt and 4 ounces of new unused battery acid.   I soaked them in it.   I then rinsed them in borax and water to stop the work on the hide.  I then stapled them to a board bettered them and tried to keep them soft.  Most of them worked fine.  My main trouble was just keeping them soft.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2010)

You mean Hides don't you?
When I saw fur I though you meant
what you have left when you brush your rabbits. 
Dennis, C.V.R.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dennis said:
			
		

> You mean Hides don't you?
> When I saw fur I though you meant
> what you have left when you brush your rabbits.
> Dennis, C.V.R.


LOL Thanks ,like I said I was doing some reaserch and dont want anything going to waste.  You probly know how to do it step by step ? Is there a guied on how to take care of hides on the net? I havn't found one yet. Scotty


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 14, 2010)

houndit said:
			
		

> I tanned some once.  I used a solution of 1 gallon of water, 1 pound of salt and 4 ounces of new unused battery acid.   I soaked them in it.   I then rinsed them in borax and water to stop the work on the hide.  I then stapled them to a board bettered them and tried to keep them soft.  Most of them worked fine.  My main trouble was just keeping them soft.


What did you finally do to keep them soft? What did you make out of them? 
Thanks Scotty


----------



## houndit (Feb 14, 2010)

Some were sort of soft.  You have to keep moving them and stretching them constantly.  I would recommend only doing a few at first.  I did to many and most were not very good.  I made a muff for a friend.  I hope to tan some more eventually.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't tan mine. I simply Salt them to dry and preserve. 
I only have the occasional hide to deal with and when I do, I tend to use them as baby snugglers when I am hand rearing kits. They really love snuggling into real angora...

 I would love to make a blanket or something with pelts eventually...


----------



## koonaone (Nov 2, 2010)

I see this is an old post but you might find this hint useful.

When you have rubbed the borax in and a little oil and they are dry and still a little stiff, put them under your couch cushions or bed mattress. (they say newlyweds beds are best) Rearrange them once in a while. 

The longer they are left there the more supple they get. 

Rabbit hide is very weak. Some indians used to do a 4 strand flat braid of 2" twisted strips, then weave that into blankets. The best were made of marmot though, much tougher.


----------



## wYs Ranch (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to try this method when the time comes:

https://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx

This article seemed to cover the process well.

They used mink oil rubbed into the hide to help make it soft.


----------



## jktrahan (Mar 20, 2011)

That's the article i'm using as a guide. So-far, so-good. I fleshed it yesterday and it went very well. Have it soaking for the remainder of this week, then this coming weekend i'll start breaking the fibers. I'll update my blog if anyone is interested.

Does anyone have before and after pics or vids?

here is before and after of the hide for the fleshing step:  Tanning Hide link


----------



## hoodat (Mar 21, 2011)

If you can get access to an old dryer put the hides in when they are almost but not quite dry. Tumble them for a half hour or so with NO HEAT. The reason I say an old dryer is that some hair often stays in and will get on clothing you dry. That usually softens them up quite well.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Mar 21, 2011)

Try this link:

primitiveways.com/rabbit_skin_blanket.html ( it would not let me post the full link, so add the w  w   w  . in front)


I have not personally tried it yet, but I plan to.

Shannon


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if the people at the laundry mat would be mad if I took my hides there and used their dryer. hehehe


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 21, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the people at the laundry mat would be mad if I took my hides there and used their dryer. hehehe


No better or worse but probably better than the people that take their doggie bed blanket to the laundry to wash and dry... stinks to high heaven too !!!


----------



## wYs Ranch (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.primitiveways.com/rabbit_skin_blanket.html

Thats a cool idea, I may have to try it!


----------



## jktrahan (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is my finished product. It turned out great:
Harmony Hobby Farms, Tanning Hide Part 4


----------

